# Dog lying down and panting when exercised



## Jingleballs (3 February 2014)

Rowan gets a reasonable amount of exercise - esp at the weekend and lovely going for a long run about!

On Saturday, I took her for a long walk where she chased a tennis ball about in a field for an hour and then the weather turned rubbish and she wouldn't go out again.

On Sunday, she came running with me for an hour and then in the afternoon OH took her out with the tennis ball again - they were only out for about an hour but she did something she's never done before - she lay down panting in the mud.

OH though she was just tired and she did come home and sleep for hours.

I've taken her for 2 30 minute walks today and both times she's run about for a bit and they lay down in the long grass panting - she's not upset - she takes her tennis ball with her, her appetite is absolutely fine and she seems bright and happy.

Is she maybe just a bit run down and tiring out quicker - or could it be something more sinister?

Here is a video of her this afternoon - you can see that she's panting but not upset.

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/kirstin_bell/media/IMG_1621_zps22701533.mp4.html

Any thoughts?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 February 2014)

Think TBH your vet is the one to consult about this............

It could be a lot of things;you don't say how old the dog is, but whatever, I'd take her to the vet soonish.


----------



## PorkChop (3 February 2014)

I have no idea, sorry.

However she should be a very fit dog with that amount of exercise, and the fact that it was out of character for her would worry me slightly.

She is gorgeous and looks bright as a button.

I would cut back her exercise for a few days, and see if that helps.  If not maybe get her checked over.


----------



## Jingleballs (3 February 2014)

Thanks both - she's about 14 to 18 months - she's a rescue so we don't know her full history.

We've had her for about 8 weeks now so we're still really getting to know her.  

Her ears feel a little warm so I wonder if she's got a wee bug or just feeling a bit run down (although she's currently running about the house with her favorite toy in her mouth).

Think we'll take it easy with her for the next couple of days and perhaps get her to the vet tomorrow or Wednesday for a check up.


----------



## s4sugar (3 February 2014)

What exercise does she get the rest of the week?- suddenly giving more - and you may be over doubling it at theweek end could be too much for her fittness level.


----------



## Archangel (3 February 2014)

If she were mine I would go to the vet, she looks fine when up and about but goes quite quickly to flat out - something just doesn't look right (I'm not an expert though!).

Just read her age, she could just not have the stamina at the moment.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (3 February 2014)

I would check with vet. It could be something very minor but it could just be be heart related, and it's very easy to check that out at the vets, if it was then don't panic as there are v good drugs (my Dobies been on them 2+ years so far)


----------



## Jingleballs (3 February 2014)

s4sugar said:



			What exercise does she get the rest of the week?- suddenly giving more - and you may be over doubling it at theweek end could be too much for her fittness level.
		
Click to expand...

She's used to that level of exercise - during the week she does a bit less as my parents have her although she still gets several on lead walks plus 30 minutes playing in the garden and then comes out running a couple of nights a week - this isn't a new level of exercise.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 February 2014)

You could get a very simple blood test for hypothyroidism, just a suggestion. It sounds like it, but as I'm not a vet, I think go see one!


----------



## NeverSayNever (3 February 2014)

it is a lot of exercise and stimulation , i reckon she is probably just knackered and maybe lacking in stamina a bit. The ball games might just be a bit too much in addition to the other exercise - an hour with a ball is a looong time, there&#8217;s no way i could let any of ours chase a ball about for an hour. Collies will keep going and going after a ball without letting on they&#8217;ve had enough, sometimes we have to decide for ours when enough is enough and tbh we dont do a lot of ball throwing. (I realise you probably arent actually throwing the ball for an hour) . Does she have access to a drink during exercise? Obviously you cant take water with you on a run, but if she&#8217;s playing in the field is there somewhere she can get water ? Hope you get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## Jingleballs (3 February 2014)

Been to vet - heart - absolutely fine, lungs - absolutely fine, pulse - absolutely fine - as is temperature, gum colour etc.

Vet agree that she did feel a bit toasty but said something about the blood capilliaries at the surface could cause that??

Anyway, vet wasn't concerned and gave a short dose of antibiotics as she suspects a very mild bug might be causing her to feel a bit poorly.

Back on Friday if no improvement.


----------



## weaselwords (3 February 2014)

My sillybrowndog (weimaraner x viszla) does this when chasing his beloved tennis balls.  If he were just running and sniffing on a long walk he won't, but playing ball must be tiring as he is pretty fit.  He gets filthy when he does it and I don't love him very much, but I'd never thought to be concerned.  You've got me worried now!


----------



## lexiedhb (4 February 2014)

Has it got a few degrees warmer near you? mine is really affected by the weather and a few degrees can make a difference between chasing a ball non stop for 45 mins and laying down knackered after 20


----------



## Zero00000 (4 February 2014)

my sister in laws dog does this, the valves in his heart dont close properly and exercise would make him collapse or lay down, he is 14yo patterdale, so still doing strong,

Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Jingleballs (4 February 2014)

lexiedhb said:



			Has it got a few degrees warmer near you? mine is really affected by the weather and a few degrees can make a difference between chasing a ball non stop for 45 mins and laying down knackered after 20
		
Click to expand...

It was a bit milder yesterday and I did wonder if perhaps that had caused it.  She's still bright as a button today and does feel a bit cooler this morning although maybe still a slight temperature as she didn't want to sleep covered up last night and lay on the room floor for a bit to cool down.


----------

